# The Council of Vapor - Royal Hunter RDA



## DoubleD (26/2/15)

-------------------FB page blurp-------------------------------------------

The champion of cloud and flavor chasing – the Royal Hunter Features:
- High Flow Wide Bore Drip Tip
- Large Bar Airflow Control
- Easy 510 Connection
- 20 Gauge Wire +
- 22mm Diameter

Matte Black & Gold -or- Stainless Steel w/ Black drip tip
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Looks great and kinda reminds me of the Plume Veil.







https://www.facebook.com/thecouncilofvapor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (26/2/15)

Nice. Very nice. On my list of relapse hardware.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/2/15)

thats a good looking dripper. worth a little more investigation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/2/15)

It is a very good looking dripper, the aesthetics alone is what caught my eye. I notice the AFC top cap and deck posts look like it came from the Plume Veil shed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

